# General > Sport >  Girls Football Training

## CaithnessLadies

Free football training for Girls Under 11 from the coaching team at Caithness Ladies Football Club

Training Saturday 9.30 to 10.30am, Naver All Weather Pitch Thurso. FREE! 

Plan is to enter 2 teams this year into the Caithness Boys League 

Please spread the word and more info can be found here


http://www.facebook.com/CaithnessLadiesFC

----------

